# Jackall Giron and Spro BBZ 1



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey was just wondering if anyone has used the Jackall Giron or the Spro BBZ 1 4" hard swimbaits? I was thinking of getting a couple of them and wanted to know if anyone has done any good with them. The youtube videos I saw of each of them looked like they both have an awesome action to them. Thanks, Chad


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

i have a giron and its alright never caught a fish on it but ive never thrown it haha from what i have heard on other forums aka bassresource the spro is about the best swimbait in that size range


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I can vouch for the BBZ's...they're amazing.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

I have the Jackall and have caught many fish on it. It is a good swimbait. I have an extra one or 2 if you want to buy them. They are in good condition. Paint on them is still nice with a few scratches from normal fish wear and tear. Let me know.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys for the info, probably will pick up one each in the spring. Where do guys throw your swimbaits mostly? I try and parallel them down the bank or run them by grass and wood with the soft swimbaits i already have.


----------

